# breeder waiting list etiquette



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello all!

Is it okay to be on more than one breeder's waiting list so long as I inform the others when I make the final decision of which one we'll be going with? I have no intention of leaving anyone hanging after we decide, but we'd like to see photos of the litters after they are born and continue to get information before deciding. We have two breeders that we are relatively confident about, and a third that looks good, but is further away. We're on the waiting list of all three.

As the due dates approach, I've just started wondering if this is impolite? All of the litters are due around the same time.

Thanks for any input,

Mary (newbie!)


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have never bought a puppy but in all honesty I would be making my decision by meeting the mum, seeing what health tests are done on mum and dad, and finding out how and where the pups are going to be reared. If all of those were totally equal I would be choosing the one who I had the best "feel" about.

All of those are far more important than seeing photos of new born pups unless you have a requirement for a particular colour which may not crop up in the litter and are totally open about that from the start.

I would not be on more than one waiting list- sorry.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I was on 4 waiting lists and had paid to be on 2 of them. One I ended up not feeling good about as I dealt with the breeders more so removed myself from the list, one forgot about me and didn't send me the info when they finally did have a litter, one worked out great and I got Nado, the other didn't produce a litter for 11 months and when they did I ended up getting River. If I had declined from the breeder that I got River from they wouldn't have cared as they had more people waiting then puppies (I would have lost my deposit though.. no biggie). 

I think as long as you don't string them along after the puppy is born and you pay any required deposits understanding you lose these if you decide not to take a puppy what is the harm? Also considering 2 out of the 4 lists I was on didn't work out if I'd only been on one I may still be waiting.

Both places I got Nado from and River agreed that I didn't have to pay anything other than deposit until I visited them. This to me was a deal breaker and the main reason the first place was taken off my list. It wasn't so much about seeing the puppies but about seeing the facility and parents and making sure I was comfortable with it all. I did see during my search for my pups a few cases of people changing their mind around the 6 or 8 week mark and this did seem to present a challenge to the breeder as people think something must be wrong with the puppy. I really think unless something out of your control happens this is an unfair thing to do to the breeder.


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

thank you both! 

I think your experience, Meredith, is the reason why I even considered continuing to look for a breeder after I found the first one. Since I have limited visibility/contact with the breeders until the litters are born, and realise that things might crop up on their end that I might not be comfortable with. It's not just about pictures -- although my partner has a colour preference which can be sorted as soon as we see the first pics. I just want a healthy pup who has healthy, happy parents and who is raised conscientiously and with love. I haven't had to pay a deposit on any yet, but I will if need be... and I have * no intention* of stringing anyone along, certainly not to the 6 or 8 week mark! That's super sad and inconsiderate.

Anyone else's experience would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

Meredith said:


> I was on 4 waiting lists and had paid to be on 2 of them. One I ended up not feeling good about as I dealt with the breeders more so removed myself from the list, one forgot about me and didn't send me the info when they finally did have a litter, one worked out great and I got Nado, the other didn't produce a litter for 11 months and when they did I ended up getting River. If I had declined from the breeder that I got River from they wouldn't have cared as they had more people waiting then puppies (I would have lost my deposit though.. no biggie).
> 
> I think as long as you don't string them along after the puppy is born and you pay any required deposits understanding you lose these if you decide not to take a puppy what is the harm? Also considering 2 out of the 4 lists I was on didn't work out if I'd only been on one I may still be waiting.
> 
> Both places I got Nado from and River agreed that I didn't have to pay anything other than deposit until I visited them. This to me was a deal breaker and the main reason the first place was taken off my list. It wasn't so much about seeing the puppies but about seeing the facility and parents and making sure I was comfortable with it all. I did see during my search for my pups a few cases of people changing their mind around the 6 or 8 week mark and this did seem to present a challenge to the breeder as people think something must be wrong with the puppy. I really think unless something out of your control happens this is an unfair thing to do to the breeder.


Your post is of great comfort to me as I am in a bit of a quandary. I was referred to a breeder so I place a small deposit but the breeder is non-responsive for the most part so I have been considering another breeder as well. It really means a lot to me to have a breeder I can talk to and one who makes me feel valued and appreciated. Instead I feel a bit bullied. I, like you, may find myself placing a deposit on another litter.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The most important thing is to use a breeder you are fully comfortable with that they health test the parents and raise the pups well


----------

